# S-7 Conundrum



## Rivnut (Sep 13, 2019)

I picked up an old Schwinn the other day because it had a new set of tires on it.  The tires are 1-3/4" and were mounted on a couple of S-7 rims.  There were a couple of broken spokes in each wheel so I got out the spokes I'd used some S-7 rims that I'd re-laced and got started.  Got the old ones out and went to put the new ones in and they were too short.  I pulled a good spoke from the wheel and measured it; it's about 10-15/16' (280 +/- mm) long.  

Two things finally got my attention.  1) The wheel has a four cross lace to it, and 2) the flange on the front hub is about a 1/4" larger in diameter than the other S-7 hubs I have.  The hub has a Schwinn script on it and the rims have "SCHWINN TUBULAR S-7" stamped into them.  Any ideas as to what I've run across?  Unless I can get the surface rust off the rims, I don't think they're worth much so I don't want to invest the $$$ or time re-lacing them.  If the rims clean up okay, should I get some 280 mm spokes and re-lace as I found these or do you think I should do a three cross lace and try to use the spokes that I have if they'll work with the large diameter hub?  Any opinions are welcome.  Anyone have 10 - 12 11" used spokes they'd like to find a home for?  I'd just replace the few bad ones.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 13, 2019)

I think Schwinn may have done like Raleigh.  They used the same length spokes on 3 speed bikes on the front and the back wheels with the back being 40 hole 4 cross and the front being like 28 hole 3 cross.  Not surprised you are having this problem.  Roger


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 13, 2019)

Both wheels are 36 hole with the 4 cross lace.  I think these will hang on a rafter way back in the lower level garage/shop where all the bikes are stored and worked on.  They may come to the front IF I ever find a need for them.  If nothing else, I have some chrome S7 rims, a good front axle and hub, and a Bendix brake and rear hub.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2019)

Out of all my 26" Schwinn middleweights with all the different types of hubs the only one that is four cross with longer spokes is my 1955 coaster Corvette. I wonder if four cross was history after the 1955 models.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 13, 2019)

ALL BUILT UP WHEELS WITH S-7 RIMS I HAVE SEEN AND BUILT WERE 10 5/8 INCH SPOKES LACE CROSS OVER THREE.
SCHWINN USED THE 10 5/8 INCH SPOKES ON THE S-2 WHEELS LACE CROSSOVER 4 TYPICALLY.  NOW THIS IS 1955 AND
EARLIER. YEARS. I AM NOT KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT WHEELS AFTER 1955.  OBVIOUSLY LONGER SPOKES WOULD BE
NEEDED TO BUILD S-7 WITH CROSSOVER 4 LACING.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 13, 2019)

The bike these wheels came from is a 1955 Starlet and the Starlet came equipped with S2 rims and 26 x 2.125 tires.  That's part of my conundrum, the wheels are not OE to the frame and I have no clue as to the back story on the bike.  For now, I'm putting them, not on the back burner, but behind the stove.  I may address this again in the future but too many other known things are happening now.  Oh, I do have the correct rims for the Starlet, so now it's complete.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 8, 2020)

The future is upon me.  I'm putting together a girl's middleweight Schwinn and want to use these wheels.  So, can anyone out there help me with a couple of 10-15/16" spokes?  I'm more than willing to pay for the two or a few more if you have some.  For you metric guys, that's 278mm.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Gordon (Jul 8, 2020)

My spoke inventory list shows that I have some 10 7/8" (276 mm) and 11" (279 mm). I would have to dig them out to see what gage they are and if they are chrome.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 8, 2020)

That would be great. The ones in the wheel now are not chrome so hopefully that will make it easier.  11" ones? I can probably take my Dremel with a cutoff disk to them. Thanks for your timely response. I do not have a way to determine the gauge of the spokes but I do have a drill bit gauge. I'll poke a spoke into the nearest size hole and let you know.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 9, 2020)

I took the calipers and measured a couple of spokes.  They are 1/16"  -  0.0625" which, using some tables I found online, converts them to 16 gauge. Thanks again,
Ed


----------



## Gordon (Jul 9, 2020)

I do have cad plated. Using a drill index, they are slightly greater diameter than 1/16 inch, more like 5/64. If you want to give them a try, let me know.
UPDATE: I dug a little deeper and it looks like I have 4 of the 1/16 inch diameter and 11 of the 5/64 inch. You can have them all for $5 shipped.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 9, 2020)

Sounds like a winner to me.  I'll send you a PM with my mailing info and you can let me know how you want to be paid.

Ed


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 13, 2022)

Try measuring your spokes next to nipple, or next to the hub flange = they will be .080 diameter ....what you have are TORRINGTON double butted spokes

Got 'em = no problem ....let us know how many and what specific length =  misterbshakey595@gmail.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 13, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Try measuring your spokes next to nipple, or next to the hub flange = they will be .080 diameter ....what you have are TORRINGTON double butted spokes
> 
> Got 'em = no problem ....let us know how many and what specific length =  misterbshakey595@gmail.com



Post them in for sale  section.


----------

